# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  تشييع جثمان المرحوم الفريق اول الركن المتقاعد محمد ماجد العيطان

## معاذ ملحم

تشييع جثمان العيطان فـي رحاب



المفرق - حسين الشرعة- مندوبا عن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني شارك سمو الامير فيصل بن الحسين جموع المواطنين بتشييع جثمان المرحوم الفريق اول الركن المتقاعد محمد ماجد العيطان امين عام الهيئة الخيرية الاردنية الهاشمية ومدير الامن العام السابق .
وقد ووري جثمان الفقيد الثرى بعد صلاة ظهر امس الاثنين من مسجد بلدة رحاب (10 كيلومترات غربي مدينة المفرق) الى مقبرة البلدة.
وشارك في التشييع سمو الامير راشد بن الحسن رئيس الهيئة الخيرية الاردنية الهاشمية ورئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق اول الركن خالد جميل الصرايرة وعدد من رؤساء الحكومات السابقين ووزارء واعيان ونواب حاليين وسابقين ومديرا الامن العام والدفاع المدني وكبار ضباط القوات المسلحة والامن العام والدفاع المدني والمخابرات العامة وضباط من جيش التحرير الفلسطيني في الاردن .
كما شارك في تشييع الجثمان مندوبا عن رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي وزير الداخلية نايف القاضي.
وكان العيطان الذي ولد في رحاب ضمن محافظة المفرق عام 1948 م بدأ خدمته العسكرية عام 1968 م وشغل عدة مناصب منها قائد للقوات الخاصة وقائد للعمليات الخاصة ومساعد لرئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة للاستخبارات ونائب لرئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة ومدير للامن العام وامين عام للهيئة الخيرية الاردنية الهاشمية.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الملك يعزي بوفاة العيطان



المفرق -بترا- زار جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني امس ديوان عزاء عشيرة الحراحشة بني حسن، حيث قدم جلالته التعازي والمواساة بوفاة فقيدهم المرحوم الفريق أول الركن المتقاعد محمد ماجد العيطان، أمين عام الهيئة الخيرية الأردنية الهاشمية، الذي انتقل إلى رحمته تعالى الأحد الماضي.
وشغل المرحوم العيطان الذي شيع جثمانه اول أمس، عدة مناصب منها قائد للقوات الخاصة، وقائد للعمليات الخاصة، ومساعد لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة للاستخبارات، ونائب لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة، ومدير للأمن العام وأمين عام للهيئة الخيرية الأردنية الهاشمية.

----------


## زهره التوليب

رحمه الله

----------


## llpl

رحمة الله عليعه كان رجل من رجالات الاردن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يرحمه مواقفه ورجولته بشهدلها كل إنسان أردني بكفي كان مدير لنشامى الامن . 

إن لله وان اليه راجعون وان يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته ويدخله فسيح جناته

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*

ماجد محمد العيطان يرثي والده 


*****************************





ما عاد لي بشوفة الـدار مشهـات من يوم ابو ماجد عن الدار غايـب
ترمّلت عقبـه جميـع  الشهامـات والجود هل الدمع..دمعـه سكايـب
يا ابوي ما ظنـي تفيـد العبـارات لو جبت بيها من كـلام  العجايـب
قدرك كبير ومـا تجيبـه  مقـالات صعبه وصوف مسهّلين  الصعايـب
ويا عين صبّي من الدموع العزيزات ولا تخجلي منها ولو عاب  عايـب
ابكي على الذي لو مات  مـاتذكره كما زاكـي نسيـم  الهبايـب
أعز من الماضي وأشوق مـن الآت و أحد من حد السيـوف العطايـب
واكرم من الطائـي ولا قـال لاءات واحن من قلب ٍ من العشـق ذايـب
اخلاص ابو بكر ٍ وبعض  الـدلالات على علي بالخص وقت  المصايـب
يقدم على الكايد ويتـرك  تفاهـات ويقـدّر الخطّـار طفـلٍ  وشايـب
ياقف مواقـف حاسـم ٍ بالقـرارت يقول قـول الحـق مـا هوبهايـب
مرحوم يا سيّد جميـع  الزعامـات لا يا بعـد حيـي وكـل  القرايـب
تبكـي عليـك عاليـات المقامـات وسهولهـا وجبالهـا  والسحايـب
ويبكي عليك ايتامهـا والضعيفـات ويبكن عذارى صافيـات  الترايـب
ويبكن عليك من السيوف الصقيلات ويبكن عليك من الخيول  النجايـب
يا سيّدي..يا باشا..يا نبع  خيـرات يا ابوي ..ابو ماجد..يااحب الحبايب
اسمحلي ابكي والعبايـر حبيسـات  خليني احـرر دمعتـي  بالنحايـب
خليني ارثي طيّب ٍ فات مـا  مـات ارثي العزيز اللي عن الدار  غايـب*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]الله يرحمو ويجعل مثواه الجنة[/align][align=center]
[/align]

----------

